# iPad Pro vs. Surface Pro 4



## codevoid (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich stehe gerade vor einer schweren Entscheidung, weil ich einfach zu wenig über die beiden Geräte herausgefunden habe.
Bevor ich darauf eingehe würde ich allerdings alle Apple-Fanboys bzw. Apple-Hater darum bitten sich zurückzuhalten. 

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem.
Ich weiß, dass es bereits viele Vergleiche zwischen diesen beiden Geräten gibt. Allerdings habe ich keinen gefunden, der meine Fragen alle beantwortet.
Ich würde für mein Studium gerne ein Tablet haben, auf dem ich mir während der Vorlesung handschriftliche Notizen machen kann.
Darum ist die Wahl auf diese beiden Geräte gefallen.
Für jeden der sich jetzt fragt, warum nicht einfach Block und Stift?
Naja, ich hab ein kleines Organisationsproblem. Statt die Blätter abzuheften, endet es immer so, dass ich in einem Block 4 Fächer relativ ungeordnet gleichzeitig verwalten muss.
Darum ist eine Anforderung an ein solches Tablett, dass man die Notizen ziemlich übersichtlich verwalten kann in verschiedenen Fächern und ggf Themenblöcken.
Beim Surface dürfte das kein Problem sein, da Windows 10?
Aber wie sieht das beim iPad aus? Vielleicht durch eine App wie Pages?
Außerdem bekommen wir von unseren Professoren bzw Übungsleitern die Powerpoint Präsentation für die jeweilige Vorlesung ein paar Tage im Voraus im PDF-Format.
Ich fände es sehr gut, wenn es möglich wäre, diese aufzurufen und handschriftlich zu ergänzen.

Das sind eigentlich die beiden einzigen unbeantworteten Fragen.
Ich fasse die nochmal knapp zusammen.
Kann man mit beiden Geräten seine Textdateien geordnet verwalten?
Ist es möglich in PDF-Dateien mit dem Stift des jeweiligen Gerätes handschriftliche Anmerkungen zu verfassen?
Falls nicht, ist es möglich diese Dateien meinetwegen in Word oder Pages oder sonstwo einzufügen und dort die Notizen zu verfassen?

Ich denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## joel3214 (19. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn ich Apple liebe, muss ich sagen finde ich das Surface Pro 4 fürs arbeiten besser. 
Was du willst geht bei beiden gleich gut. Nur hat das Surface halt denn Vorteil das dort auch richtig gearbeitet werden kann .
Zum reinen konsumieren klar das ipad zum arbeiten MS finde ich.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Dezember 2015)

Beim Surface Pro 4 hast Du vollwertiges Windows 10, beim iPad Pro nur das mobile OS iOs.

Erste eignet sich für ernsthaftes Arbeiten, zweiteres eher für Spielerein für Youtube usw.
Insgesamt natürlich ganz klar das Surface Pro 4.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Also, das Surface ist ein vollwertiger, normaler PC mit einem Touchscreen und einem Akku. Und kann entsprechend alles was ein normaler PC kann. 

Das iPad ist ...   tja, wie soll man das eigentlich nennen?  Ein reines Entertainment-Gerät?  Jedenfalls nicht dafür gedacht im produktiven Arbeitsalltag eingesetzt zu werden. 


Aus meiner Sicht ist die Wahl sehr einfach.


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem iPad kann man mMn je nach Anwendung produktiver Arbeiten- eine gut umgesetzte App vorausgesetzt. Dann flutscht das ganze. Das Surface ist wie schon gesagt ein vollwertiger PC den kann man eigentlich nicht direkt mit einem Tablet vergleichen


----------



## codevoid (19. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Einfach finde ich die Wahl dennoch nicht. 
Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht weiss welche Apps es in diesem Bereich für iOS gibt.
Etwas Unterhaltung sollte es dennoch bieten  Beispielsweise Netflix. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das Surface kann das genauso gut wie ein iPad.
Excel könnte vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein.
Wirklich arbeiten, also längere Texte schreiben oder bearbeiten, würde ich aber weiterhin an meinem heimischen Rechner machen.
Dafür bin ich einfach viel zu lange in den Genuss einer mechanischen Tastatur gekommen 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht erläutern, wo genau die Unterschiede liegen?
Aus meiner etwas unwissenden Sicht, müssten ja anscheinend beide Geräte meinen Ansprüchen genügen.
Ich habe einfach bedenken, dass das Surface etwas problemanfällig sein könnte.
Ich denke das kennte jeder, der Windows benutzt. Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

codevoid schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht weiss welche Apps es in diesem Bereich für iOS gibt.


Keine Ahnung,  aber besser als das Angebot normaler Programme für Windows kann es eigentlich nicht sein. 


codevoid schrieb:


> Etwas Unterhaltung sollte es dennoch bieten  Beispielsweise Netflix. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das Surface kann das genauso gut wie ein iPad.


Nun, das Surface ist wie gesagt ein normaler PC.  Entsprechend kann es auch alles was jeder andere PC auch kann. 


codevoid schrieb:


> Excel könnte vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein.
> Wirklich arbeiten, also längere Texte schreiben oder bearbeiten, würde ich aber weiterhin an meinem heimischen Rechner machen.
> Dafür bin ich einfach viel zu lange in den Genuss einer mechanischen Tastatur gekommen


Dann schließ die doch einfach ans Tablet an?  
Oder synchronisier alles über die Cloud.  Wobei man sich da natürlich für ein Ökosystem entscheiden müsste; Apple oder Microsoft.   Und das von Microsoft deutlich größer ist und besser ausgebaut. 


codevoid schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht erläutern, wo genau die Unterschiede liegen?
> Aus meiner etwas unwissenden Sicht, müssten ja anscheinend beide Geräte meinen Ansprüchen genügen.


Zum Arbeiten würde ich das Surface bei weitem bevorzugen.  Fürs Entertainment ist es ziemlich egal, welches du wählst,  es sei denn du hast spezielle Sachen vor die auf einem der beiden Geräte deutlich besser gehen (beispielsweise wenn du ein paar besondere Programme/Apps haben musst).


codevoid schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach bedenken, dass das Surface etwas problemanfällig sein könnte.
> Ich denke das kennte jeder, der Windows benutzt. Irgendwas ist immer.


Keine Ahnung,  ich habe seit vielen Jahren keine Probleme mehr mit Windows gehabt.  

Apple läuft unter sich ebenfalls sehr gut,  ist aber deutlich eingeschränkt was die Kompatibilität mit dem Rest der Welt angeht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Dezember 2015)

Das iPad Pro ist halt nur teurer, ist aber nicht für professionelle Anwendungen geeignet. Photoshop läuft darauf bspw nicht. 
Wenn du das "Tablet" zum Arbeiten nutzen willst, dann hol dir das Surface Pro. 
Es ist ein tolles Gerät und statt Apps installierst du halt ganz einfach die Programme. Da gibts mehr Auswahl.


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

Handschriftliche Notizen in einer PDF kannst du auch mit jedem androidtablet machen.

Ich hatte damals ein kindlefireHD 7zoll. Das war halt nur eine a5-Seite
 gibts es jetzt aber auch größer. Ordner für die PDFs ist über die Cloud kein Problem. 

Also für deine Anforderungen sind beide Tablets überqualifiziert und zu teuer.

Wenn es unbedingt eins von beiden sein sollte nimm ein Surface pro3 ist günstiger und reicht immer noch aus.


----------



## fotoman (19. Dezember 2015)

codevoid schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht weiss welche Apps es in diesem Bereich für iOS gibt.


Da hilft wohl nur die ebenso reichen Kommilitonen zu fragen, die schon ein iPad Pro (mit Stift) nutzen.



codevoid schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir sicher, das Surface kann das genauso gut wie ein iPad.


Bitte nicht nur denken (ist natürlich niemals verkehrt) sondern recherchieren (gehört doch zum Alltag eines Studenten). Nicht alles, was es für Mobil-Geräte gibt, gibt es auch für Windows 10.



codevoid schrieb:


> Excel könnte vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein.


Auch das gibt es für iOS. In wie weit dort alles unterstützt wird, was Du benötigst (PowerPoint, Makros in Word und Excel) musst Du im Zweifel selber heraus finden.



codevoid schrieb:


> Wirklich arbeiten, also längere Texte schreiben oder bearbeiten, würde ich aber weiterhin an meinem heimischen Rechner machen.


Nur zum Rumkritzeln in PDFs und um sich seine fehlende Organisation  zu erleichtern, mal eben 1000 Euro und mehr ausgeben, wäre mir nicht nur im Studium viel zu viel gewesen.



codevoid schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich einfach viel zu lange in den Genuss einer mechanischen Tastatur gekommen


Die gibt es auch fürs SPro4 und das iPad Pro. Im SPro3/4 kann man die stationär auch problemlos anschliessen.



codevoid schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht erläutern, wo genau die Unterschiede liegen?


iOS gegen Windows. Das sollte doch wohl offensichtlich sein, wenn man jemals ein Mobiltelefon und einen PC/Mac besessen hat (beliebige Programm frei installieren gegn Apps).



codevoid schrieb:


> Ich denke das kennte jeder, der Windows benutzt. Irgendwas ist immer.


Nein, weder mein PC (der läauft seit Jahren mit der selben Windows 7 installation) noch der Laptop (auch seit Jahren mit der selben Win 7 Installation) oder mein Surface Pro 2 mit Win 8.1 machen da Problem. Aber ich spiele mit dem Zeugs auch nicht, ich arbeite damit. Damit gab es mit den Win7/8.1 Rechner exakt genauso viele Ausfälle wie mit meinem iPhone. Nämlich jeweils dann, wenn der Hersteller meinte, ein defektes Update einspielen zu müssen. Am PC spiele ich dann meine Komplettsicherung vom Vortag zurück und kann wieder arbeiten. Am iPhone kann ich froh sein, wenn ich anstatt mit WLan noch mit UMTS surfen kann (oder umgekehrt) und wenn die Apps, die ich nutzen muss, noch eingermassen laufen (iOS 9.2 ist von meiner Firma immer noch nicht freigegeben).

Persönlich finde ich für Deine Anwendeungen beide Geräte masslos überzogen. Wenn es 12" sein sollen, dann tut es m.M. nach auch ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 3 mit 64 GB+Tastatur, da muss es kein iPad Pro mit mickrigen 32 GB ohne Tastatur für 800 Euro sein oder ein Surface Pro 4+Type Cover als EDU-Versino für gut 1000 Euro.

Ob es zum Kommenteiren von PDFs, für die Text-, Präsentations- und Tabellenbearbeitung ein 12" Gerät sein muss, weiss ich nicht. Ich würde mir da ja auch Geräte wie das
TrekStor SurfTab duo W2 29,5 cm WiFi, 2in1: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
ansehen. Das hat halt weder daas Prestige eines Apple oder MS-Produktes, nur einen Core M-5Y10c, kostet mit Stift aber auch nur die Hälfte und reicht von der Rechneliestung her locker für die von Dir genannten Anwendungen aus.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Dezember 2015)

Das TrekStor soll starke Probleme mit der Tastatur haben meins kommt hoffentlich heute an (liegt seit 2 Tagen beim DHL zielverteilerzentrum und wartet darauf verladen zu werden) an.
Mal sehen vielleicht läuft meins ohne Probleme.


----------



## codevoid (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Es wird wohl eins von beiden werden.

Die angesprochenen Anforderungen sind einfach die Sachen, die für mich am wichtigsten sind.
Ich werde das Gerät natürlich noch für andere Sachen nutzen, das mitschreiben war mir einfach nur sehr wichtig und ich wollte abklären ob das auch funktioniert.
Nur größere Texte werde ich weiterhin am PC schreiben. Auch weil mein Schreibtisch einfach nicht sehr groß ist. Zum mindest nicht groß genug, um neben PC, Lautsprecher und was da sonst noch so steht, bequem schreiben zu können. Aber diese Sachen könnte ich dann ja auch einfach auf das Tablet übertragen.

Ich habe gehört, dass das Surface Probleme mit dem Akku hat, und teilweise nur 5-6h hält.
Kann das jemand bestätigen? 
Ich habe in der Uni nämlich nicht immer eine Steckdose zur Verfügung und ich bin zweimal die Woche von 9 bis 19 Uhr in der Uni.
Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn ich die Hälfte der Zeit keinen Akku mehr habe.
Vom iPad habe ich das bisher noch nicht gehört, kann aber natürlich auch gut sein.
Dass auch das iPad nicht 12 Stunden hält ist mir klar. Ab und an könnte ich das Gerät auch für eine halbe Stunde an die Steckdose hängen.
Ist aber natürlich gut, wenn man etwas Luft hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Derartige Akkulaufzeiten bekommst du nur bei guten Laptops. Ein Lenovo X250 mit großem Haupt-Akku und Sekundärakku hält 20 Stunden,  falls es also wirklich darum geht wäre das die beste Wahl


----------



## codevoid (19. Dezember 2015)

Mir war schon klar, dass kein Akku 12 Stunden hält 
Mir ging es darum, dass bei 12 Stunden Uni 5-6h Laufzeit extrem wenig ist und eine Laufzeit von 8h schon ein bedeutender Unterschiede wäre für mich.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Naja, die Akkus sind alle nicht so das Wahre.   Die realistischen 5-6h des Surface sind jedenfalls nicht so toll. Wenn du also nicht eine Power-Bank mit dir rum tragen willst, könnte das knapp werden.


----------



## fotoman (19. Dezember 2015)

Es zählen ja auch immer noch einige weitere Dinge:
12h Uni sind nicht 12h Dauerarbeiten am Tablet. Auch heute gibt es sicher noch Pausen zwischen den Vorlesungen, man will/muss mal etwas essen, man arbeitet u.U. im recht dunkeln Hörsaal (=geringere Display-Helligkeit) und vor allem geht es dort wohl eher um das Betrachtung, Kommentiern und Erstellen von Texten und Tabellen, also Dinge, bei denen sich jede CPU langweilt. 6h Netflix per WLan wird wohl mit jedem Tablet schwierig.

Zum Surface Pro 4 liest man allerdings aktuell Probleme mit der Akkulaufzeit, die das SPro 3 mit Win 8.1 nicht hat(te). Ob und wann Microsoft und/oder Intel daran etwas ändern, bleibt wohl offen.

Auch deshalb würde ich derzeit nicht bedenkenlos zum SPro4 greifen sondern eher abwarten. Siehe z.B. die Kommentare hier:
Neue Firmware für Surface Pro 4 und Surface Book bringt Tastatur-Fixes und neuen Grafiktreiber - Dr. Windows
die mich eher Schlussfolgen lassen das die Probleem, die auch hier
Surface Book und Pro 4: Aktuell noch Akku-Probleme
gemeldet wurden, mit dem aktuellen Win10-Update eher noch schlimmer geworden sind (sicherlich auch immer abhängig von der aktuell genutzten Software).


----------



## Quat (19. Dezember 2015)

Darf ich mich mal einklinken?
Hat jemand wirklich eines der beiden Geräte?
Mich würde sehr interessieren, ob man mittlerweile die Hand auflegen und dennoch schreiben kann, also handschriftlich, versteht sich.
Oder schreibt "ihr alle" fliegend?

'ne Empfehlung ab ich auch. Allerdings kenn' ich keines der beiden Geräte aus eigenem Umgang,
nutze aber, seit Jahren iPads.
Zum Arbeiten, ... auf die Idee würd ich Heute nicht mehr kommen! Mails lesen, Foren und Webseiten, einfache Notizen, hin und wieder mal ein kleines Spiel und einige kleinere Test-Tools, dafür reicht ein iPad allemal. Ok Videos schau ich nicht auf den Dingern, geht aber wohl.
- Tethering mit dem iPhone ist eine Katastrophe, war aber schon mal nutzbar.
- Es kommt mal eine Datei, die ein wenig vom sehr kleinen Apple-Universum abweicht. Viel spass beim suchen nach einer passenden App zum öffnen.
- 5 GB Cloud-Speicher sind kein Gegenargument mehr, MS will auch nicht mehr bereit stellen und im Studium wird wohl eh Dropbox genutzt
- mal schnell die letzte PDF mit 350 MB verschicken? Denkste! Dazu nutze bitte irgendeine Cloud ... was auch immer. Packen und teilen is' nicht! Ah es gibt da noch 'ne App für! (aber wirklich die gibt es!)
und und und ... es gibt so viele Gründe gegen ein iPad zum Arbeiten aber auch viele Gründe für eines, nur halt nicht zum Arbeiten.
Ach so, Akku (wie gesagt, das Pro kenn' ich noch nicht) 8 h bei halber Beleuchtung und nur WLAN ist kein Thema. Licht hoch heißt 3h Akku weniger. Das ist akzeptabel, find ich! Außer dem iPad 4 und dem Einzer, machen das alle iPads. Das Pro wird hier keine Ausnahme sein.

Noch 'n Tip, bevor du dich für ein iPad entscheiden solltest, schau dir an, wie der Stick am iPad aufgeladen wird! Und frag' dich ob du so etwas jemals akzeptieren würdest!

Edit: Ach die versprochene Empfehlung fehlt ja! Ja sorry ein M$-Tablett kann ich nicht empfehlen!
Das 4erPro ist der Fehler in Hardware, ... aber, nicht vergessen, hab keines!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Hat jemand wirklich eines der beiden Geräte?
> Mich würde sehr interessieren, ob man mittlerweile die Hand auflegen und dennoch schreiben kann, also handschriftlich, versteht sich.



Ich habe das iPad Pro. Da kann man die Hand beim Zeichnen auflegen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal einklinken?
> Hat jemand wirklich eines der beiden Geräte?
> Mich würde sehr interessieren, ob man mittlerweile die Hand auflegen und dennoch schreiben kann, also handschriftlich, versteht sich.
> Oder schreibt "ihr alle" fliegend?


Hab ne Weile auf einem älteren Surface geschrieben,  geht absolut problemlos.  Ich vermute mal, dass das Tablet alles außer dem Stift ignoriert solange dieser auf oder kurz über dem Display ist.  Dadurch stört es sich nicht daran, dass die Hand beim Schreiben ja ebenfalls auf dem Touchscreen liegt. 


Quat schrieb:


> - Es kommt mal eine Datei, die ein wenig vom sehr kleinen Apple-Universum abweicht. Viel spass beim suchen nach einer passenden App zum öffnen.


Ja, Kompatibilität ist das große Problem bei Apple. 


Quat schrieb:


> - 5 GB Cloud-Speicher sind kein Gegenargument mehr, MS will auch nicht mehr bereit stellen und im Studium wird wohl eh Dropbox genutzt


Ich nutze aktuell OneDrive und Dropbox.  Ganz ehrlich, OneDrive ist einfach die bessere Cloud,  in Bedienung, Sicherheit, etc.  Dazu sehr viel kostenloser Speicher. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie es mit OneDrive auf Android oder Apple aussieht.

Dropbox hat den Vorteil bei der Kompatibilität, es ist auf allen Betriebssystem sehr gut einzubinden.  Dazu kommt der "Team-Modus",  der auch ganz gut ist, so wie die Möglichkeit zu Uploads Kommentare einzufügen. 
Dafür bekommt man aber nur extrem wenig Speicher ...   oder man muss ihn bezahlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich nutze aktuell OneDrive und Dropbox.  Ganz ehrlich, OneDrive ist einfach die bessere Cloud,  in Bedienung, Sicherheit, etc.  Dazu sehr viel kostenloser Speicher.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, wie es mit OneDrive auf Android oder Apple aussieht.



Ich nutze auch nur noch OneDrive. 1 TB im Office Abo ist nicht zu verachten. Die App für iOS funktioniert gut.


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2015)

Bietet deine Uni keinen eigenen Speicherdienst an?
Bei unserer Uni gibt es 5GB Owncloud gratis.

Wir haben letzte Woche ein Surface 3 Pro ausgeliefert und ich war entsetzt über die Geräuschkulisse und wie warm die Rückseite wird. 
Das 4er soll bis auf die immer noch miese Akkulaufzeit bei der Geräuschentwicklung besser sein.
Bei dem Preis von dem Surface würd ich mir lieber ein richtiges Notebook kaufen. 
Die Akkulaufzeiten von den Macbooks sind hervorragend.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis von dem Surface würd ich mir lieber ein richtiges Notebook kaufen.
> Die Akkulaufzeiten von den Macbooks sind hervorragend.



Die Akkulaufzeiten anderer Geräte mit Windows oder Linux sind noch deutlich besser  

 Aber ja, ich würde bei den Anforderungen eigentlich auch eher einen Laptop nehmen. 

Einziges Problem:  Falls du viele Formeln und Schaubilder schreiben/malen willst, ist Handschrift am Tablet natürlich deutlich besser als eine Tastatur.


----------



## codevoid (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine Uni hat einen eigenen Online Dienst, wo die Sachen bereit gestellt werden, bzw wir die Sachen hochladen müssen. 
Das geht mit iOS auch problemlos.

Einen Laptop hab ich. Allerdings schreibe ich per Hand deutlich schneller als mit der Tastatur. 
Außerdem will ich wie Stryke7 schon geschrieben hat auf den Schaubildern rummalen.
Darum kommt ein Laptop für mich nicht in Frage.
Hab ich am Anfang probiert, da komme ich teilweise nicht mit und bin dann recht schnell aufs schreiben per Hand gewechselt.


----------



## Quat (19. Dezember 2015)

Cook, Stryke vielen Dank!


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich nutze aktuell OneDrive und Dropbox.  Ganz ehrlich, OneDrive ist einfach die bessere Cloud,  in Bedienung, Sicherheit, etc.  Dazu sehr viel kostenloser Speicher.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, wie es mit OneDrive auf Android oder Apple aussieht.


iPad und OneDrive arbeiten sehr gut zusammen! Deutlich besser als Windows und OneDrive, finde ich. Ok anderes Blatt. Flüssiger und einfacher Umgang, für mich sehr intuitiv, wenn hier nicht wieder Apples Einschränkungen wären. Mal schnell 'ne Datei hier hin oder da hin, ... nö nö, das geht eher selten.
Die Speichermenge ist auch bei mir kein Problem! 30 GB plus Papierkorb , damit schaff ich alles was ich brauche. Nur das Hochladen dauert ewig. Aber auch hier, ist bei Apple nicht anders. Zuweilen darf man schon mal auf eine Datei warten.
Für alle die sich neu anmelden, sind, wie bei Apple auch, wohl nur 5GB kostenlos. Und Apple hat es endlich geschafft, dass man einen Teil der Cloud auch selber belegen darf, solang die nicht schon mit Backups vollgemüllt ist. Aber hey, kost ja nix, 'n Euro oder zwei ...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Korrekt, bei OneDrive bekommt man 30GB umsonst. 
Die Backups der Handy-Kamera sind davon ausgenommen, die haben 15GB extra Speicher.
Zusätzliche 50GB kosten 2€ pro Monat
Zusätzlich  1TB kostet 10€ pro Monat
Nutzer von Office365 bekommen 1TB umsonst dazu. 
Durch Werbung etc kann man wohl etwas dazu bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht wie viel.


Bei Dropbox nach wie vor nur 2GB ...   das ist selbst mit Dokumenten sehr schnell voll.  
Durch Werbung kann man ein paar 500MB dazu bekommen, nicht der Rede wert.
Upgrade auf 1TB kostet 9,99€ im Monat oder 99€ pro Jahr.  (Anmerkung:  Man bekommt insgesamt 1TB, nicht 1TB dazu. Ist kaum relevant, aber anders als bei OneDrive, wo man dann 1TB+30GB hat).
Manchmal gibt es Werbeaktionen, wo man durch Anmeldung mit einer Hochschul-Adresse zusätzliche 25GB bekommen kann. Allerdings nur zeitlich begrenzt, so weit ich weiß. 
Durch Kauf von bestimmten Handys kann man auch häufig recht viel Speicher dazu bekommen, meist aber für einen begrenzten Zeitraum. Läuft der dann ab, ist meist das Geheule groß ...


Edit:  Upgrades kosten also unterm Strich genauso viel,  sind bei Dropbox etwas günstiger wenn man sie direkt für ein Jahr kauft.  
Bei OneDrive bekommt man dafür auch schon brauchbar viel Platz ohne was zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Sir-B (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe hier ein Surface Pro 4 (mein drittes Convertible) und ein iPad (allerdings nicht das Pro). Ich arbeite nun schon seit Jahren (fast) völlig papierlos und befinde mich in meinem 4ten Uni-Jahr. Ich kann also auf relativ viel Erfahrung in diesem Bereich zurückgreifen 

*Mögliche Probleme*
Als erstes würde ich empfehlen mit dem Kauf noch kurz zu warten: Das Surface Pro 4 ist zwar vom Prinzip her fantastisch, allerdings hat Intel die Treiber verbockt. Das Gerät hat deshalb Probleme, die noch nicht vollständig behoben sind. Wenn du das Gerät hast, unbedingt zuerst alle Updates machen, sonst ist ein flackender Screen noch das geringste Problem ... Im Moment ist mein grösstes Problem, dass der Sleep-Modus nicht funktioniert, muss deshalb Hybernate benutzen (aktueller Zustand wird auf HDD statt im RAM gespeichert -> dauert etwa genauso lange zum Starten, wie wenn man es ganz ausmacht). Ansonsten läuft es aber relativ problemlos und bleibt meist sogar geräuschlos.
Wenn du ein fehlerhaftes Gerät hast, solltest du das Gerät am besten gleich umtauschen. Bei Microsoft ist das (wie auch bei Apple) kein Problem - du wirst das Gerät also während der Garantiezeit nie zur Reparatur einschicken müssen.

*Akku
*Bei der Akkulaufzeit ist das iPad natürlich etwas besser, da es schlicht nicht annähernd die Leistung des Surface Pro hat. Wenn ich mein Surface Pro 4 mit 40% Bildschirmhelligkeit und im Batterysaver-Modus laufen lasse, dann hält es ca. 6 bis 8 Stunden, je nachdem was ich damit mache. Wenn du nur ein PDF offen hast und ev. noch das WLAN ausschaltest, sind 7 bis 8 Stunden kein Problem, mehr aber nicht. Wenn du vom Problem mit dem Sleep-Modus nicht betroffen bist, kannst du das Surface aber jeweils kurz schlafenlegen, wenn du es nicht brauchst und kommst somit locker durch den Tag.

*Betriebssystem und Software
*Als Informatikstudent bin ich auf ein vollwertiges OS angewiesen, da ich sonst nicht vernünftig programmieren kann. Für mich kam deshalb das iPad als Arbeitsgerät nicht in Frage. Wenn du nur Notizen machen willst, sollte aber auch iOS kein Problem sein. Du solltest dir aber darüber bewusstwerden, ob du lieber ein übergrosses Smartphone mit einfacher, auf Touch ausgelegter Bedienung willst oder einen vollwertigen PC-Ersatz.
Grundsätzlich kann das Surface alles was ein iPad kann, nicht aber umgekehrt.


codevoid schrieb:


> Etwas Unterhaltung sollte es dennoch bieten  Beispielsweise Netflix. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das Surface kann das genauso gut wie ein iPad.
> Excel könnte vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein.


Auf dem Surface gibts natürlich auch eine Netflix-App und dutzende andere Unterhaltungs-Apps. Dazu die gewohnten Desktop-Programme. Excel gibts auf beiden Systemen. ABER: Das mobile Office auf iOS ist eingeschränkt! Nur auf dem Surface bekommst du das volle Office und somit z.B. Support für Formeln in Word.

*Office und PDF*
Ich rate dir mal zu schauen, ob du  als Student an deiner Uni von gratis Office 365 profitierst. Klicke dazu hier: Link
Wenn ja,  hast du 1 TB OneDrive und kannst die Office Apps gratis auf jeder  Plattform nutzen (Windows, iOS, Android, ...). Ich habe meine Notizen  allesamt schön nach Vorlesung sortiert in OneDrive und oft schreibe  ich auch über OneNote mit. Egal welche Plattform du nutzt, mit gratis  Office 365 sollte das Notizen machen an der Uni super funktionieren und du wirst nie wieder Unordnug haben.

Für  PDFs habe ich unter Windows den PDF XC Editor bzw. PDF XC Viewer. Der ist aber nicht  geeignet, wenn du handschriftlich arbeiten willst. Beim Surface Pro 4  ist dafür aber bereits eine sehr gute App vorsinstalliert. Beim iPad  sind gute PDF Editoren, soweit ich weiss, meist kostenpflichtig und  werden nicht mitgeliefert.

Generell empfehle ich gleich mit der Tastatur Notizen zu machen. Geht schneller und ist leserlicher  Den Stift nutze ich vor allem für Funktionsgraphen und Formeln.

*Preis/Leistung
*Bei der Preis/Leistung braucht man glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren: Das Surface Pro 4 bietet einen vollwertigen PC mit 128 GB Speicher und Stift, dazu eine wirklich sehr gute Tastatur für 1150 Franken (kA wieviel es in Deutschland kostet). Beim iPad kommst du, mit Stift und Tatstatur, selbst in der geringsten Ausführung mit 32 GB Speicher auf 1100 Franken.
Ein eingeschränktes Tablet kostet hier also ca. gleich viel wie ein vollwertiger PC Ersatz mit dem 4-fachen an Speicher! Dazu hast du als Student bei Microsoft 10% Rabatt. Ich habe für das i5-Modell mit 128GB, Stift und mit hellblauer Tastatur 1050.- gezahlt - weinger als das kleinste iPad Pro mit Tastatur und Stift!



Quat schrieb:


> Hat jemand wirklich eines der beiden Geräte?
> Mich würde sehr interessieren, ob man mittlerweile die Hand auflegen und  dennoch schreiben kann, also handschriftlich, versteht sich.


Das ging schon bei meinem Samsung Ativ PC Pro und geht selbstverständlich auch beim Surface. Wenn der Stift in der Nähe ist, dann wird der Touchscreen ausgeschaltet.



Abductee schrieb:


> Wir haben letzte Woche ein Surface 3 Pro ausgeliefert und ich war entsetzt über die Geräuschkulisse und wie warm die Rückseite wird.
> Das 4er soll bis auf die immer noch miese Akkulaufzeit bei der Geräuschentwicklung besser sein.


Das Surface Pro 4 schaltet im normalen Betrieb den Lüfter ganz aus und ist somit beinahe unhörbar. Komplett unhörbar ist es allerdings nie, da irgendwas im Gehäuse konstant pfeift (ist aber relativ leise und fällt nur auf, wenn man mit dem Ohr nahe rangeht).
Für den Threadersteller würde ich die m3-Version empfehlen: Nicht nur ist das die günstigste Version, sie ist auch lüfterlos. Von der Performance her für Office absolut perfekt. Mein Ativ PC Pro liegt in Benchmarks gleich auf (3 Jahre alter i5) und mit dem hatte ich nie Perfomance-Probleme. Ich selbst habe die i5-Version, da ich sie bei einem Schweizer Discounter für 900 Franken (840 Euro) bekommen habe.

*Mein Fazit
*Wie geschrieben arbeite ich schon länger papierlos mit Stift, Touch und Tastatur. Das Surface Pro 4 ist dabei das bisher beste Gerät für meinen Einsatzzweck, hat aber leider noch geringfügige Probleme. Das iPad benutze ich sehr gerne zum surfen, für mehr würde ich es aber nicht einsetzen wollen, denn dazu ist es einfach zu eingeschränkt. Ich bin auf ein vollständiges Office angewiesen, da es für mich wichtige Features im mobilen Office nicht gibt. Ausserdem muss ich Visual Studio und Eclipse nutzen und Linux in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen lassen können. Wenn du diese Features nicht brauchst, reicht auch iOS.

 Wenn du zum Schluss kommst, dass beide Geräte alles bieten, was du brauchst, dann würde ich dir raten in einen Laden zu gehen und beide auszuprobieren. Dann siehst du ja, mit welchem du auf Anhieb besser zurecht kommst  

Was studierst du denn eigentlich? Je nach Studienrichtung ist ein richtiger Laptop (wie das Surface Pro) ja eigentlich unumgänglich (Mathematik -> Matlab; Informatik -> irgend eine IDE; usw).


----------



## Quat (20. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Korrekt, bei OneDrive bekommt man 30GB umsonst.


Nee nee, es waren mal 15 GB und 15 gab's dazu wenn man irgendwelche Sachen machte, wie Foto-Sync vom Smartphone oder etwas ähnliches.
Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Es gibt nur noch 5 GB für alle die sich neu anmelden. Hab gerade nachgeschaut.


----------



## codevoid (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke Sir-B für diesen ausführlichen Bericht!
In einen Laden werde ich auf jeden Fall noch gehen.
Ich muss nächste Woche sowieso noch zu Saturn 

Ich studiere BWL. 
Ich habe derzeit auch Mathe. Da werde ich aber weiterhin Zettel und Stift bevorzugen.
In der Regel ist es hauptsächlich auswendig lernen und verstehen. Großartig arbeiten, bzw. schriftlich etwas ausarbeiten ist es weniger.
Zum mindest bist jetzt. Bin noch im ersten Semester.


----------



## fotoman (20. Dezember 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Hat jemand wirklich eines der beiden Geräte?


Nur das SPro 2 und ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem SPro 4 und Stift beim Händler. Schreiben geht mit beiden vollkommen problemlos. Bis auf das Problem bei alle Tablets, daß sie für mich viiiiieeeeel zu dick sind um am Rand noch zu schreiben. Da muss ich entweder freihand arbetien, einen Block daneben legen oder den Tisch ausfräsen. Das gilt aber für jedes Tabler, egal, ob das nun 8,6 oder 7,2 mm dick ist (plus Hülle).



Quat schrieb:


> Edit: Ach die versprochene Empfehlung fehlt ja! Ja sorry ein M$-Tablett kann ich nicht empfehlen!


Ja was denn jetzt? iPad (Pro) nicht, da die Suche nach den passenden Apps zu aufwändig ist (kann ich nachvollziehen, als Informatiker würde ich noch dazu setzen: absolutes NoGo für alle Apple-Produkte, da man einen Apple braccht, um dafür gnädigerweise selber programmieren zu dürfen)

SPro 4 nicht, da von Microsoft und angeblich mit HW-Problem (welche, Link? Ich kenne bisher nur die schon verlinnkten Software-Probleme (als ob das iPad Pro die nicht hätte, ich sage nur Ladefehler, wer weiss, was da noch kommt).



Abductee schrieb:


> Wir haben letzte Woche ein Surface 3 Pro  ausgeliefert und ich war entsetzt über die Geräuschkulisse und wie warm  die Rückseite wird.
> Das 4er soll bis auf die immer noch miese Akkulaufzeit bei der  Geräuschentwicklung besser sein.


Wäre ja schön wenn Du auch dazu  schreiben würdest, welche SPro 3 das war. Von einem Lieferanten (also keinem  Kistenschieber) würde ich als Kunde erwarten, dass er Probleme kennt und mich darauf hinweist, die seit  einem Jahr mit dem SPro3 mit i7 hinlänglich bekannt (und m.W. nach nie  gelöst) sind.



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis von  dem Surface würd ich mir lieber ein richtiges Notebook kaufen.


Wenn, dann schon ein Subnotebook ala Dell XPS13-2015. Eine  x220-x250 wollte ich nicht mehr ein paar Semester lang mitschleppen  müssen, der reicht mir schon auf dem Weg zur Fotosession. 

PDFs handschriftlich kommentieren macht mit einem Laptop auch so richtig Spaß. Ein Convertible mag da nochwas sein, aber klapp das Display des MacBook mal um 360° um (das geht genau einmal). Touch hatte der m.W. nach vorher schon nicht, danach sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2015)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wäre ja schön wenn Du auch dazu  schreiben würdest, welche SPro 3 das war. Von einem Lieferanten (also keinem  Kistenschieber) würde ich als Kunde erwarten, dass er Probleme kennt und mich darauf hinweist, die seit  einem Jahr mit dem SPro3 mit i7 hinlänglich bekannt (und m.W. nach nie  gelöst) sind.



Microsoft Surface Pro 3 512GB, Core i7-4650U, Windows 8.1 Pro (PU2-00004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Problem ist definitv noch nicht gelöst, da es bei uns aber nur bestellt wurde, geh ich mal davon aus das der Kunde weiß worauf er sich einlässt.
Zumal es auch ohne Dockingstation oder Tastatur bestellt wurde, was zusammen nochmal ~300€ Aufpreis kostet.

Das XPS13 soll laut den Tests auch richtig gut sein und wegen der Akkulaufzeit gabs schon ein Bios-Update.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2015)

Was das Thema Arbeiten mit dem iPad angeht, so ist es ein Frage, was man damit machen will.

Hier mal meine produktiven und kreativen Tätigkeiten mit dem iPad Pro:

Bin ich in meiner Hauptätigkeit als Handwerker unterwegs, dann ist das Pad wenn ich zum Kunden fahre immer mit dabei. Per OneNote mache ich Notizen, Fotos von Bauteilen oder Zeichnungen.
Mal schnell ein Dokument Einscannen geht mit Scanbot sehr schnell und komfortabel. Weiterbearbeiten lassen sich die Dokumente dann beispielsweise mit PDF Expert, um das gescannte Dokument mit Notizen zu versehen.

Zum Zeichnen ist das iPad Pro momentan (Laut Tests) eines der besten Tablets auf dem Markt. Zeichnen mit Adobe Sketch macht Spaß. Man kann in verschiedenen Ebenen zeichnen. Und den letzten Schliff verpasst man dem Projekt dank voller Kompatibilität und Anbindung an die Creative Cloud später am PC mit Photshop.
Als Alternative ist Procreate auch sehr gut.

Bei meiner Passion, dem Schreiben, nutze ich das Pro momentan zur Korrektur. Das korrigierte Dokument als PDF und das Original in Word öffne ich dabei im Splitscreen Modus und kann die Korrektur gemütlich auf de Couch oder abends im Bett erledigen. Außerdem erstelle ich mit Sprachaufnahmen in OneNote Gedankensammlungen zu Handlungen und Figuren meiner Romane.

Was das Verschieben von Dateien angeht, so unterstützen viele Apps dies mittlerweile. Der Scanbot hat beispielsweise eine direkte Anbindung an alle gängigen Cloud Dienste, wie iCloud Drive, Dropbox oder OneDrive. Gescannte Objekte lassen sich aus der App heraus an Word, PDF Expert, One Note oder Outlook verschieben. Mit vielen Apps erreicht man so einen durchgängigen Workflow vom Erstellen, über das Bearbeiten bis hin zum Speichern in der Cloud.

Kompatibilität ist bei anderen Betriebssystemen gleichermaßen ein Problem. Auch unter Windows. Zip Dateien, die sich mit Win selber nicht öffnen lassen, PDFs, die wegen irgendwelcher Zertifikate den Adobe Reader voraussetzen. Dann die ganzen Hersteller eigenen Dateiformate. Mit PSD kann Windows überhaupt nichts anfangen. Nicht zu vergessen die kleinen Inkompatibilitäten von Programmen untereinander. Eine Word oder Excel Datei, die nicht mit selbigen erstellt wurde, sehen beim Öffnen in Word oder Excel nicht unbedingt so aus, wie im Original.
Kurz gesagt: Inkompatibilitäten sind ein allgemeines Problem von Programmen und Betriebssystemen, kein iOS oder gar Apple spezifisches.

Natürlich ist es ein großer Vorteil des Surface Pro, dass darauf ein Desktop-OS läuft. Dass iOS als mobiles OS deutlich eingeschränkter ist, steht außer Frage.
Je nachdem, was man machen möchte, ist das iPad Pro allerdings auch durchaus für den produktiven und kreativen Einsatz geeignet.

(PS: Es ist natürlich klar, dass man die genannten Dinge auch auf anderen Geräten in der Form erledigen kann.)


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Dezember 2015)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Zum reinen konsumieren klar das ipad



Hoffe du meinst damit nicht das iPad Pro...

Hab selbst ein Tablet fürs Surfen und Medien gesucht. Hab mich letztlich fürs iPad Air 2 entschieden und bin froh drum. Jedes Gramm weniger, das man in den Händen halten muss, ist ein Gewinn. Hatte zuvor das Surface 3 - mit 622g konnte ich es nie lange mit einer Hand halten. Jetzt das Air 2 mit 437g ist schon deutlich angenehmer zu halten (im Querformat wird es aber mit der Zeit immer noch etwas schwer). Das Thema Gewicht sollte man also nicht vollkommen beiseite schieben! Nun bringt das iPad Pro stolze 723g aus die Waage! Für mich wäre das ein no-go! 

Meiner Meinung nach hat das iPad Pro eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe. Als produktiv System nur wenig geeignet - als Medien Tablet für die Couch auch nur sehr eingeschränkt geeignet. Das iPad Pro ist meiner Ansicht nach nur für Fanboys und für Grafiker geeignet die eh schon mit einem Apple PC arbeiten.

Deine Aussage würde ich also geringfügig abändern:


joel3214 schrieb:


> Zum reinen konsumieren klar das ipad *Air 2* zum arbeiten MS finde ich.



Und wenn man auf den Großen Bildschirm verzichten kann bzw. auch 8 Zoll reichen, ist auch das iPad Mini 4 zu empfehlen. (Zumindest sollte man es mal in den Händen gehabt haben)


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab selbst ein Tablet fürs Surfen und Medien gesucht. Hab mich letztlich fürs iPad Air 2 entschieden und bin froh drum. Jedes Gramm weniger, das man in den Händen halten muss, ist ein Gewinn. Hatte zuvor das Surface 3 - mit 622g konnte ich es nie lange mit einer Hand halten. Jetzt das Air 2 mit 437g ist schon deutlich angenehmer zu halten (im Querformat wird es aber mit der Zeit immer noch etwas schwer). Das Thema Gewicht sollte man also nicht vollkommen beiseite schieben! Nun bringt das iPad Pro stolze 723g aus die Waage! Für mich wäre das ein no-go!



Mich stört das Gewicht überhaupt nicht. Dafür ist die Displaygröße für mich ein echter Gewinn. Endlich Zeitung lesen, ohne zoomen zu müssen. Bundesliga auf Sky Go macht bei der Größe mehr Spaß. Oder Slideshows mit Replay und iMovie erstellen.

Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass das Pro für manch einen zu schwer sein könnte. Wie immer gibt es bei solchen Themen nicht nur schwarz und weiß.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Dezember 2015)

Sprichst du vom Air 2?
Wie gesagt ist das Gewicht klasse. Im Hochformat (wenn du deine Zeitung liest) ist es mit einer Hand sehr gut bedienbar. Im Querformat ist das Gewicht eben anders verteilt und ich merke schon, das ich nicht nur "Luft" in der Hand hab - mit der Zeit will ich es immer irgendwo abstützen.

Deshalb auch mein Tipp mit dem mini 4. Das ist mit 299g nochmal 138g leichter und man kann immer noch super drauf lesen. Ich schaue sehr oft Filme, deshalb hab ich mich fürs Air 2 entschieden. Ansonsten hätte ich das mini 4 genommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Sprichst du vom Air 2?.



Nein, vom Pro. Mich stört das Gewicht nicht. Ich hatte vorher das Air 2, dann habe ich das Pro ausprobiert und bin wegen dem Display bzw. der Displaygröße dabei geblieben.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Dezember 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, vom Pro.



Dann musst du starke Arme haben 

Man sollte es zumindest ausprobieren wie einem die Dinger an der Hand liegen und dann eher nach Komfort entscheiden.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin Handwerker. Da kann man kräftig zupacken 
Aber klar, ausprobieren muss man. Ein Gewicht von über 700g ist schon was. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Quat (20. Dezember 2015)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur das SPro 2 und ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem SPro 4 und Stift beim Händler. Schreiben geht mit beiden vollkommen problemlos. Bis auf das Problem bei alle Tablets, daß sie für mich viiiiieeeeel zu dick sind um am Rand noch zu schreiben. Da muss ich entweder freihand arbetien, einen Block daneben legen oder den Tisch ausfräsen. Das gilt aber für jedes Tabler, egal, ob das nun 8,6 oder 7,2 mm dick ist (plus Hülle).


Danke und hab selbiges Problem, kann aber halt zusätzlich nicht auf dem Display ablegen.


fotoman schrieb:


> Ja was denn jetzt? iPad (Pro) nicht, da die Suche nach den passenden Apps zu aufwändig ist (kann ich nachvollziehen, als Informatiker würde ich noch dazu setzen: absolutes NoGo für alle Apple-Produkte, da man einen Apple braccht, um dafür gnädigerweise selber programmieren zu dürfen)
> SPro 4 nicht, da von Microsoft und angeblich mit HW-Problem (welche, Link? Ich kenne bisher nur die schon verlinnkten Software-Probleme (als ob das iPad Pro die nicht hätte, ich sage nur Ladefehler, wer weiss, was da noch kommt).


Wie, was denn jetzt? Reicht es nicht, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen, Eindrücke und Vorurteile offenbare?
Manchmal ist es doch besser, einfach nur das benennen, was man kennt oder was einem aufgefallen ist. "Den Rest" machst du und alle anderen doch ganz prima!
Aber wenn es denn sein muß, HW-Problem. Du sagst Software, ich sage; nur mit Software kaschiert. Zusätzlich, sehe ich auch die Abmaße als Problem, insbesondere die Dicke, is' auch Hardware. Das Gewicht zählt nicht, da beide Geräte fast gleich "schwer".
Nur noch zur Software-Suche; Das macht man doch nur am Anfang, irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch lästig die Store's durchstöbern zu müssen, auf der Suche nach besseren Lösungen, wohl bemerkt "bessere!
Irgendwann hab ich mich eingearbeitet. Blöd nur, wenn Apple jedes Jahr auf's neue, der Meinung ist, genau hier dazwischen zufunken! Die Gefahr besteht zwar bei Windows auch, nur lang nicht so gravierend.

Edit:


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin Handwerker. Da kann man kräftig zupacken
> Aber klar, ausprobieren muss man. Ein Gewicht von über 700g ist schon was. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


Zur Not, Antirutschfolie Hinten drauf. Das hilft ungemein, nicht nur beim Herumtragen.


----------



## Jodro161 (20. Dezember 2015)

Kann dir gern das Surface an Herz legen. 
Hast ein vollwertiges Windows, hast den Stift direkt dabei, mit den du sehr gut Notizen schreiben kannst.
One Note ist sehr übersichtlich gestaltet zudem kannst du auch wichtige Sätze markieren. 
Zudem kannst du ja das Surface so hinstellen wie du möchtest und das finde ich sehr vorteilhaft. 
Einziges Manko ist bei mir die Akkulaufzeit. Die Beträgt bei mir ca.  3 Std.


----------



## Sir-B (21. Dezember 2015)

Jodro161 schrieb:


> Zudem kannst du ja das Surface so hinstellen wie  du möchtest und das finde ich sehr vorteilhaft.


Stimmt, das ist eines der Nachteile beim iPad Pro. Da gibts nur einen Winkel. Abhilfe schafft eine Logitech-Tastatur. Die Apple-Tastatur ist im Prinzip unbrauchbar: Gibts nur mit US-Layout, hat ewige Lieferverzögerungen, kostet viel zu viel und erlaubt, wie gesagt, nur einen Winkel. 


Jodro161 schrieb:


> Einziges Manko ist bei mir die Akkulaufzeit. Die Beträgt bei mir ca.  3 Std.


Welches Surface hast du denn und was machst du damit? Beim normalen Notizen schreiben an der Uni habe ich nach 3 Stunden noch über 60% (habe ich letzte Woche getestet). Dabei ist die Display-Helligkeit bei 50% und der Batterysaver eingeschaltet.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist beim iPad Pro der Stift dabei? Der ist nämlich recht teuer...


----------



## Sir-B (21. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist beim iPad Pro der Stift dabei? Der ist nämlich recht teuer...


Nein.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Dachte ich mir, fällt dann noch zusätzlich ins Budget. Beim Surface Pro ist einer dabei.


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte sowohl das iPad Pro als auch das Surface Pro 4 in der Hand und (obwohl ich bei Mobilgeräten ein ausgesprochener Apple-Fan bin) mich beruflich für das Pro 4 entschieden. Zum einen ist die Integration eines Desktop-OS in die bestehende Systemlandschaft wesentlich einfacher - es sei denn das Unternehmen setzt auf Apple. Zum anderen arbeiten AutoCAD und Navisworks mit dem i7 und Iris sehr gut zusammen. Der fliegende Wechsel zwischen Touch, Stift und Type Cover klappt sehr gut, die Performance ist außergewöhnlich und die Konnektivität dank Surface Dock ausgesprochen gut. Ich kann unterwegs alle Tätigkeiten verrichten und bei Bedarf in die 3D-Visualierung oder die Layouts gehen.
Die Kehrseite der Medaille sind allerdings der hohe Preis (1999 € + Type Cover + Surface Dock ~ 2400 €) und die Anfangsschwierigkeiten von Win 10 und der Systemfirmware. Trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## codevoid (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
ich war gestern mal bei Saturn und hab mir die beiden Geräte angeschaut.
Ich werde das nach Weihnachten auch nochmal machen, weil ich gestern leider nur Zeit für einen kleinen ersten Eindruck hatte.

Ich finde, das Surface Pro wirkt neben dem iPad wirklich sehr mickrig. 
Also die Größe des Displays, was für mich ein entscheidender Faktor ist.
Ich weiß zwar, dass da nur 0,6 Zoll Differenz ist, aber es wirkt wirklich sehr viel kleiner.
Meine Freunde, mit denen ich da war, haben das gleiche gesagt, ich wollte schließlich sicher gehen, dass es nicht an mir liegt.

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mir die beiden Teile nochmal genauer anschauen.
Wenn ich mich für ein Microsoft Gerät entscheide, wovon ich derzeit ausgehe, werde ich aber wahrscheinlich auf den Verkaufsstart vom Surface Book warten - größeres Display.


----------



## criss vaughn (22. Dezember 2015)

codevoid schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> ich war gestern mal bei Saturn und hab mir die beiden Geräte angeschaut.
> Ich werde das nach Weihnachten auch nochmal machen, weil ich gestern leider nur Zeit für einen kleinen ersten Eindruck hatte.
> 
> ...



Durch das Apple-typische, puristische Design, kommt die Größe gut zur Geltung - ein Grund, warum mir der Geräte auch so gefallen 

Das Book ist auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert. Allerdings wirst du feststellen, dass die Philosophie eine andere ist, da es sich um ein 2-in-1- Notebook handelt und dementsprechend eine andere Handhabung (u.a. durch das Gewicht) aufweist


----------



## Atent123 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich werfe auch rein um mal alle Alternativen zu erwähnen High End Andoid ins rennen.
https://store.google.com/product/pixel_c
Sehr gute Leistung mit Nvidias Tegra X1 - Pixel C im Test: Googles Edeltablet mit Magnettastatur ist eine Ansage - Golem.de


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2015)

Da die Displaygröße für ihn wichtig ist, dürfte das PixelC vermutlich nicht das passende sein.


----------



## Atent123 (22. Dezember 2015)

Wenns ganz groß sein darf.
https://geizhals.de/hp-envy-15-c010ng-x2-l0m86ea-abd-a1215702.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2015)

1,8 kg...


----------



## codevoid (22. Dezember 2015)

Da ich ein Arbeitsgerät suche, ist für mich das Gewicht zweitrangig.
Der Haupteinsatzort wird vermutlich flach auf einem Tisch sein, und weniger auf dem Sofa in meiner Hand.

Ist es bei dem HP Gerät möglich einen Stift zu benutzen, wie beim Surface bzw. dem iPad?

Nochmal zum Surface Book:
Gibt es mittlerweile realistische Vermutungen, wann es zum Verkauf stehen könnte?
Ich habe Angaben von Anfang bis Mitte 2016 gefunden.
Kann man schon sagen, was davon realistischer ist?

Edit:
Gut, ich habe rausgefunden, dass man das HP Gerät mit einem Stift verwenden kann.
Allerdings habe ich noch keine Angaben gefunden, mit welchen Stiften, bzw. Wie gut das funktioniert.
Hat vielleicht jemand zufällig einen guten Test darüber?
Sonst suche ich weiter


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2015)

Also ich persönlich würde von dem HP die Finger lassen. Die SSD ist nur 16 GB groß, als Massenspeicher gibt es eine HDD. Das Display hat nur Full-HD Auflösung. Bei der Größe für ein Tablet mMn zu wenig. Und das Gewicht sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Das Tablet ist mehr als doppelt so schwer, wie das Surface. Mit Tastatur sind es sogar fast 2,5 kg die du dann zur Uni schleppen musst.


----------



## codevoid (22. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, gerade das mit der Full-HD Auflösung könnte etwas nervig werden.
Bin etwas empfindlich, was das angeht.

Dann werde ich wohl oder übel auf das Surface Book warten müssen.


----------



## Sir-B (22. Dezember 2015)

codevoid schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl oder übel auf das Surface Book warten müssen.


Bis dann hat Microsoft dafür alle Probleme im Griff (hoffentlich) und du hast ein wirklich fantastisches Arbeitsgerät


----------

